# Does pkgbase work on FreeBSD 11.2



## Phishfry (Aug 2, 2018)

I am doing my first run of `pkgbase` with -CURRENT.
Does FreeBSD 11.2 support pkgbase `make packages` for building base packages?
The instructions calls for -CURRENT but I am wondering if it works on -11.2 or has been merged from HEAD into -STABLE.
Thanks


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 2, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> I am doing my first run of `pkgbase` with -CURRENT.
> Does FreeBSD 11.2 support pkgbase `make packages` for building base packages?


No, if you checked the wikipage about PkgBase you'd know this   It's scheduled for 12.0.

Sorry for a possibly snappy remark but if you mess with CURRENT and expect to be successful then you really need to learn where to look for information (wiki, mailinglists, etc.) because otherwise you won't get too far (CURRENT is kinda offtopic here).

(edit)

Though I may have been a little too hasty 


```
peter@zefiris:/usr/src $ grep packages Makefile
        xdev-links native-xtools stageworld stagekernel stage-packages \
        create-world-packages create-kernel-packages create-packages \
        packages installconfig real-packages sign-packages package-pkg \
```
It is listed as a make target. But I wouldn't really rely on this for now. Could make a fun experiment I suppose.


----------



## xtaz (Aug 2, 2018)

I've been following the pkgbase mailing list since the start so that I learn the ins and outs of this feature before using it. It was originally developed with the intention of it becoming the main way of updating FreeBSD in 11.x but due to various issues it was delayed and slated for 12.x instead.

So yes, you probably can use it in 11, but it's likely to be an older version compared to 12.x and probably contains various bugs. I wouldn't trust it.


----------

